# Terminator: Salvation



## Clark Kent (Jun 15, 2009)

*Terminator: Salvation
By Silent Bob - 06-15-2009 01:20 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

So we saw it yesterday.  Not too bad. Some time-line changes, but then again this series seems to enjoy doing that.  The CGI work was flat out awesome!  Looking forward to the sequel in 2011. 


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Samuraifan (Jun 16, 2009)

Doesn't sound too bad, I still haven't seen it just yet but I have always been a fan ever since I first saw Arnie 'unleased' way back when in Terminator (1984). Glad to hear it wasn't a disappointment, as most sequals seem to be nowadays, I will have to see if I can get my hands onto a copy.



> Looking forward to the sequel in 2011.



Theres going to be another sequel, gosh what could this next one possibly be about? either way I have to see Terminator Salvation first eh?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

I liked it well enough--I wasn't expecting _Hamlet_.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2009)

Terminator Salvation is the 1st of 3 new films, dealing mostly with the war and back story it seems.  Rumor is the next film is the one where Kyle gets sent back in time.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 16, 2009)

I quite liked it. It was very past-paced. Not Hamlet, indeed, but a good action / sci-fi / drama. 

There's an interesting homage to Arnold -- don't want to give it away.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 29, 2009)

I still have not watched this movie, but I really want to!

I heard the reps were pretty good, probably worth the watch.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Terminator Salvation is the 1st of 3 new films, dealing mostly with the war and back story it seems.  Rumor is the next film is the one where Kyle gets sent back in time.


Well right there is where the timeline could get skewed. 
Supposed if Kyle had FAILED and Sarah Conner was killed by the first T-800? Would humans still eventually conquer Skynet? 
Also another question I always had after seeing the first film... if the first Terminator had succeeded... did it have secondary objectives? Or would it have found a nice quiet spot somewhere and shut itself down on a timer to await the rise of the machines (as it were)? If it did have secondary objectives what could they have been? 
Helping Miles Dyson accelerate his work? (Paradox since Dyson's work was based on the first T-800's chip -- smashed as it were it still "gave them new directions". 

Not surprising that they fiddled with the time line a bit... all depending upon the vision whomever writing the continuing story has. 

Might be interesting. The Sarah Conner Chronicles weren't too bad from what few episodes I've seen. A teeny-bopper terminator was a bit hard to chew and swallow down but :idunno: guess they were trying for something DIFFERENT


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well right there is where the timeline could get skewed.
> Supposed if Kyle had FAILED and Sarah Conner was killed by the first T-800? Would humans still eventually conquer Skynet?
> Also another question I always had after seeing the first film... if the first Terminator had succeeded... did it have secondary objectives? Or would it have found a nice quiet spot somewhere and shut itself down on a timer to await the rise of the machines (as it were)? If it did have secondary objectives what could they have been?
> Helping Miles Dyson accelerate his work? (Paradox since Dyson's work was based on the first T-800's chip -- smashed as it were it still "gave them new directions".
> ...




No, no, no spoilers!!! I guess I'll just have to close my eyes or take off my reading glasses. For the record I'm covering my ears as well...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> No, no, no spoilers!!! I guess I'll just have to close my eyes or take off my reading glasses. For the record I'm covering my ears as well...


Hey, it's all just speculations okay... geez. :lol:


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

You say that now, but what if it becomes the truth!

lalalala, can't hear you... Just kidding,  I think its time for me to either go to bed or grow up, so I pick go to bed.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 30, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> You say that now, but what if it becomes the truth!
> 
> lalalala, can't hear you... Just kidding,  I think its time for me to either go to bed or grow up, so I pick go to bed.


If it turns out the way I speculate it will be... I'm changing careers to become a writer for screenplays... 
Hell I ought to anyway... just so I can't complain about remakes and sequels.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> If it turns out the way I speculate it will be... I'm changing careers to become a writer for screenplays...
> Hell I ought to anyway... just so I can't complain about remakes and sequels.



Yea, Career changes are always interesting. You might as well, then I can be like "hey I know that person"


----------

